# Suezmax tanker Smyrni hijacked by Somali pirates [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Suezmax tanker Smyrni hijacked by Somali pirates on May 10 2012 in position 15 58 N 061 03 E, Arabian sea

More...


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like this proves the point. He who hits first and hardest wins. Doubtless there will be some who will say that because ships have been fighting back this has upped the ante. This then begs the question as to who calls the shots here on whether a vessel is protected or not. Surely we cannot be relying on some shiny bum in an office somewhere who has no other interest other than maximizing the commission from running the ship. If so then we have a long way to get back to common sense.
Convoying may be more expensive but it is effective and I cannot see how gambling with seamen's lives and a huge investment like this ship should even enter the equation.
Nothing like a 4.5 HE or a 50 cal to cure the problem.


----------

